
Mystery Hackers Blow Up Secret NSA Hacking Tools in ‘Final F--k You’ - msravi
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/13/mystery-hackers-blow-up-secret-nsa-hacking-tools-in-final-fuck-you.htm
======
hunterjrj
I'm getting a "Page Not Found" error when I follow this link.

~~~
bitshepherd
It's supposed to end in .html and this link does not.

